# Angeltipps für Mauritius!!!



## Marvin-2908 (11. August 2009)

hallo
Werde vielleicht bald zu 3 mal nach Mauritius fliegen und brauche noch ein paar tipps bezüglich dem angeln dort!!!
Mit welchen köder kann man vom strand aus angeln!!!
welche methoden empfehlen sich??
Hatte immer ein paar kleine fische mit spinner gefangen!!!

lg und Petri


----------



## outlaw Jack (13. August 2009)

*AW: Angeltipps für Mauritius!!!*

Hallo Marvin,

ich habe reichlich Erfahrung was Mauritius angeht, speziell vom Ufer aus.
Wenn du zum Angeln nach Mauritius fliegst dann wirst du sicher enttäuscht werden.
Nutze mal die Suchfunkion und lese dir meine Berichte durch, dann hast du ein besseres Bild.
Ich selbst würde nicht mehr nach Mauritius fliegen um dort meinem Hobby nachzugehen.

viele Grüße, 

Outlaw


----------

